# Leg of lamb - traditional-style 2



## teebob2000 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi all - having another go at my traditional "Greek-style" boneless leg of lamb.  My original thread from earlier this year is here, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138889/leg-of-lamb-traditional-style

Once again, it's from Costco, I've been very happy with the meat I've gotten there over the years.  Their leg of lamb is no exception.

As it appears "in the wild"...













20131229_082819.jpg



__ teebob2000
__ Dec 29, 2013






I'm largely following what I did last time.  Opened it up, sprinkled with EVOO and Penzey's lamb seasoning.  Also made some cuts into the thicker parts of the leg and inserted chopped garlic.













20131229_083612.jpg



__ teebob2000
__ Dec 29, 2013






Then closed it up, bound with butcher's twine and repeated the EVOO and seasoning on the outside.  Also I scored a couple places where the fat was a little thicker.













20131229_084906.jpg



__ teebob2000
__ Dec 29, 2013






I flipped it over so the oil/seasonings wouldn't run out the bottom and then into the fridge for about 6 hours.

This time I'm changing the smoking process a little.  I'm leaving it on the rack and in the foil pan as shown above to catch more of the drippings.  Previously I set the leg directly on the WSM cooking grate but saw I lost a lot of juice.  Again, I'll leave it fat side down at least to start.  I may flip it over after an hour, I'll see how the smoke penetration is going.  I'll use oak chunks again.

More to come following the fridge rest!

Tom


----------



## alexy (Dec 29, 2013)

Wow,

Please post an "after" and let us know how it tastes. I have never seen Penzly's lamb seasoning but I will have to look.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 30, 2013)

How exciting! I can almost SMELL it from here even! Smiles. I bet it's delicious! Cheers! - Leah


----------

